# off synthroid and feeling awful, help!



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

This is day 4 without synthroid and I'm feeling much worse.

I went to the doctor on Thursdays complaining of symptoms and b/c I was having anxiety, heart palps, joint and muscle pain, he wanted me to stop the synthroid (25mcg) for a week to see if it was causing my symptoms. Then I was going to call him at then of of one week and we would look at a different med, like Armor.

Well, today I can't stand it. I'm extremely exhausted, my mood has gotten really, really low, I'm depressed, anxious, headache and I can't stand the way I'm feeling. I'm considering taking 25 of synthroid, in the hopes that it helps, but I'm wondering if I do that, will it mess up any medication if he decides to switch? What I mean is... will it interfere or interact with a new med if he puts me on it tomorrow? I plan on calling him first thing in the AM.

I'm looking for a new endo in the meantime, since this one is really messing me up. I've only been on the synthroid one month and it really needs to be raised, since my free T's have all gone down since being on it. The only good was that my TSH went down a bit.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> This is day 4 without synthroid and I'm feeling much worse.
> 
> I went to the doctor on Thursdays complaining of symptoms and b/c I was having anxiety, heart palps, joint and muscle pain, he wanted me to stop the synthroid (25mcg) for a week to see if it was causing my symptoms. Then I was going to call him at then of of one week and we would look at a different med, like Armor.
> 
> ...


I had to go back and find your original thread. It is hard to remember everyone when they start new threads.

Anyway, due to your radioactive uptake scan registering "extreme high of normal", that indicates to me hyperthyroid.

You never did convince the doc to run TSI? (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)

Please do not do anything w/o your doctor's blessings. None of us here are doctors. We can only give opinions and support.

You know I am worried for you.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally think the following needs to be done:

1. Grin and bear it for 24 hours when you see the doctor again. You can do it.
2. Get moving on finding the new endo.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

McKenna said:


> This is day 4 without synthroid and I'm feeling much worse.
> 
> I went to the doctor on Thursdays complaining of symptoms and b/c I was having anxiety, heart palps, joint and muscle pain, he wanted me to stop the synthroid (25mcg) for a week to see if it was causing my symptoms. Then I was going to call him at then of of one week and we would look at a different med, like Armor.
> 
> ...


McKenna:

What an awful way for you to have to spend the 4th of July holiday! I sincerely hope you are able to find relief, also.

I reviewed you previous thread as well. I would agree with Andros that you should ask to be tested for TSI (which would show if you are positive for the Grave's disease antibodies which make your thyoid overproduce thyroid hormone). Another important question to ask this doc or a new endo if you get one: is it possible that your previous anxiety, heart palpatations, etc. could be due to imbalance of the adrenal glands? It is my understanding that the adrenals tend to be called on for extra work to regulate important metabolic processes when the thyroid is malfunctioning. This can deplete adrenal hormones (like cortisol) or create reverse of normal (less cortisol in the am and more at night, making it hard to sleep).

Between May and the end of June your TPO went UP 70 points (indicating increased Hashi antibodies) and your free T3 went down (which would point toward hypo symptoms). I don't know that 25 mg. of synthroid is that unusual for a doc to prescribe in your situation. However, if it was not helping, then perhaps you are having a problem converting the T4 in your synthroid meds to usable T3 for your body. Some people either need to have a T3 supplement or go on a natural thryoid med. It is also possible that some of your key nutrients are low, such as ferritin (related to iron), magnesium, B12, D3, etc.

If you current doc just gives you a blank stare if you bring up any of these issues, then it is too complex for him/her and you probably need a new endo. Some endos treat mainly diabetes, and a few are good with the thyroid, adrenals, and other sites of the endocrine system. I think you need the latter type of doc.

These problems can be incredibly complicated, and you need a doc who listens to your symptoms, orders/reads the correct tests, and is a good problem solver. For the problem at hand, I think you should call your doc (or the doc on call) for advice on whether to continue to stay off synthroid or do something else. Just don't try to figure it out on your own without a doc. I wish you well!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you're feeling so dang bad!! I know it must be awful! Try to hold out until you see the doctor. It really isn't a good idea to mess around with meds without your doctor knowing. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## AngieG (Jul 5, 2010)

McKenna, I just got here and I'm totally clueless (total *noob*), but I have had nearly all your symptoms while ON medication, especially Synthroid. The link to Anxiety problems seems strong to me. 
But what I wanted to say is that I really, really hope you feel better soon! Get as much help as you can from family and friends while you get it figured out, to help alleviate the stress and anxiety, if you can. I will be on from time to time if you would like someone to speak to about your anxiety. You can shoot me a million messages if it helps you feel better. hugs1


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your encouraging words and informtion.

I called the endo again today, he's still on vacation, and spoke with the nurse practitioner again. She seems to think that b/c my FT3 is 2.6 that it's still in normal range. The bottom of the range is on 2.0! Grrr.... She told me to stay off the synthroid until she can talk to the doc on Thursday or Friday. Then they will see about trying a different med.

In the meantime... I did not get the biopsy results today. I called the surgeon's office twice and they still weren't in. I'll try again first thing in the AM.

Also, my family doc got me a slip for TSI test and I had my blood drawn for it today. Hopefully I'll get the results in the next few days.

So, I'm in limbo as usual...with a cruddy endo and symptoms galore. Today I'm depressed and I slept 12 hours, from 8PM last night to 8AM today. This moody stuff is really knocking me down. I started my period and this is the second month where I think my symptoms got extreme from PMS. ??? Anyone have a similar problem?


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

I bet your free T3 is REALLY tanked out now with all of your symptoms! You are being a model patient, and you still end up having to wait...it must be very difficult. Hope you end up being vindicated SOON! Maybe some folks here might have some ideas for some nutritional or vitamin/mineral supplements that would help you get through until Friday. Whatever ideas you get, it's always a good idea to run it by your doctor's office.

Oh, BTW, I pointed out to my daughter who has recent depression, thyroid issues, and bulimia that she sought psychiatric treatment 3 months in a row right before her cycle started. There definitely is a connection!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Now I have a few minutes to reply individually:

Andros:


> You never did convince the doc to run TSI? (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)


 I got a slip from the endo to be done at the end of July. I wanted it done now, so I had my family doc write me a slip and had the bloodwork done today. The endo is no help.



> You know I am worried for you.


 Thanks. I wish had an answer, but every time I get tests, there seem to be more questions instead of answers. My labs and tests are all over the place, it seems.

CA-Lynn:


> Get moving on finding the new endo.


 I'm working on it. I have no faith in my endo right now. Is there a directory somewhere with a listing of good thyroid docs? The wait is soooo long to get into a new endo!

Debbie:


> It is my understanding that the adrenals tend to be called on for extra work to regulate important metabolic processes when the thyroid is malfunctioning. This can deplete adrenal hormones (like cortisol) or create reverse of normal (less cortisol in the am and more at night, making it hard to sleep).


 I'm wondering about adrenals too. I looked up some adrenal stuff and saw that people take isocort to boost their adrenals. I have to read more about it and get a saliva test, I guess. The endo nurse wrote on my slip for the next blood work at the end of July these two tests: Plasma free catecholamines and plasma free metanephrine/normetanephrine. I think they have something with adrenals, but maybe to look for tumors?


> It is also possible that some of your key nutrients are low


 I know my Vitamin D is low. 32.7, range 32.0-100.0. My B is midrange at 515 and ferritin is 55, range is 13-150.


----------

